
Show HN: Toasted – Remove gender bias from your writing - kawin
Toasted tells you how gender-specific the tone of your writing is. By following its suggestions, you can tune your writing to better engage with male or female readers.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.isittoasted.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.isittoasted.com&#x2F;</a>
======
tjr
I pasted in several of my more recent blog posts. I seem to be pretty
consistently gender-neutral, though sometimes indulge in masculine words like
"feeling" and "goal", and in feminine words like "feel" and "daily".

~~~
kawin
Thanks for taking a look! "Feeling" and "feel" are both pretty close to
neutral, but it looks like the different in verb tense is responsible for them
being on different halves of the spectrum.

~~~
tjr
Where does the data come from? How do you determine the gender bias of a word?

